# My first fatty w/ qview



## big griz (Dec 28, 2012)

I made my first fatty tonight.  See what you think......

Rolled out with crumbled bacon and chedder cheese...













100_1140.JPG



__ big griz
__ Dec 28, 2012






All rolled up and ready to go...













100_1141.JPG



__ big griz
__ Dec 28, 2012






Adding some burgers to reverse sear after the fatty has been on about 2 hours













100_1142.JPG



__ big griz
__ Dec 28, 2012






Reverse seared burgers with and without cheese, hot dogs, and of course, the fatty













100_1143.JPG



__ big griz
__ Dec 28, 2012






A close up of the fatty...yum!













100_1144.JPG



__ big griz
__ Dec 28, 2012
__ 1


----------



## go4abliss (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## driedstick (Dec 29, 2012)

that looks great


----------



## theyetti (Dec 31, 2012)

what exactly is a fatty?


----------



## big griz (Dec 31, 2012)

A fatty is 1 lb of breakfast suausage, Italian sausage, etc that is rolled out, filled with various ingredients (cheese, onions, bacon, peppers, etc), rolled back up, woven in bacon, and then smoked.  They can also be smoked right out of the package (aka a naked fatty).   Here are a couple of great links that gives detailed instructions on how they are made....http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87031/rollin-a-fatty-my-version and http://www.smoking-meat.com/january-2010-bacon-wrapped-stuffed-sausage-fatty.html


----------



## theyetti (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks big grizz.im gonna givr that a try


----------



## big griz (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm glad I could help!  Everyone on here has really helped me step up my game.

Hope yours turns out great.  Be sure to post your success so we can give you some props.


----------



## theyetti (Jan 9, 2013)

I will.thank you


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 9, 2013)

:drool.   Okay.....I have got to do some of these! Yours looked great!


----------



## big griz (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks KathrynN!  I am new to all of this and these fatties are the perfect thing to smoke while I get my smoker fined tuned enough to take on some more expensive cuts of meat.  Besides experimenting with different "stuffings" is half the fun.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 9, 2013)

Man that looks great! I have Smoked a lot of other cuts but have not played with Fatty's nearly enough...JJ


----------

